# Hamburg / "Wasch Platz" gesucht...



## Boy1980HH (12. November 2006)

Hey und Hallo,

ich habe im Netz als auch auch in meiner Umgebung (Hamburg - Niendorf) schon bissel gesucht, aber irgendwie bisher noch nichts gefunden und hoffe nun das mir hier jemand vielleicht einen Tipp geben kann.

Da ich sehr viel mit meinem Bike (auch jetzt im regnerischen Herbst) unterwegs bin habe ich das Problem, das es mit Schlam/ Dreck echt vollgespritzt ist. An etlichen Stellen komme ich mit Lappen/ Zahnbürste etc. nicht richtig ran um auch dort den Dreck zu entfernen. Die beste Möglichkeit wäre jetzt der Wasserstrahl eines Gartenschlauchs, mit dem ich das Fahrrad abspritzen könnte. Leider gibt es diese Möglichkeit für mich nicht, weder bei mir zuhause noch bei Freunden/ Bekannten und dementsprechend suche ich nun nach einer anderen Möglichkeit.

Es gibt ja viele Waschplätze-/ möglichkeiten wo man für paar Euros sein Auto selbst waschen kann. Das Problem dabei ist leider, das dort fast nur "normale" Hochdruckreiniger vorhanden und die sind bekanntlich für ein Fahrrad nicht gerade super geeignet (da das Wasser ja in die Läger etc. auch gedrückt wird und die den einfach wegrosten).  In meiner alten Heimat existierte ein Waschplatz (den ich immer gerne genutzt habe) der einstellbare Hochdruckreiniger besessen hat, da konnte ich den Druck auf "Gartenschlauchniveau" runterregeln und man wurde auch nicht schief angeschaut von den Autofahrern. 

Kennt jemand von euch sowas auch aus/ in Hamburg (Stadteil Niendorf und Umgebung) und kann mir einen Tipp geben wo ich sowas finde?! 

MFG, Maik


----------



## NeoRC (12. November 2006)

habe zwar keine Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber das Problem hatte ich auch mal.
Habe mir im Gartenfachhandel eine günstige Gartenspritze von Gardena und Co.
gekauft, hat zwar nicht so viel Druck, hilft aber weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boy1980HH (12. November 2006)

NeoRC schrieb:


> habe zwar keine Antwort auf Deine Frage, aber das Problem hatte ich auch mal.
> Habe mir im Gartenfachhandel eine günstige Gartenspritze von Gardena und Co.
> gekauft, hat zwar nicht so viel Druck, hilft aber weiter




Ich habe bei mir zuhause aber keine Möglichkeit einen Schlauch oder ähnliches anzuschließen, sonst hätte ich mir das schon längst gekauft. Oder verstehe ich dich da jetzt falsch bzw. was verstehst du unter einer Gartenspritze?!

Gruss, Maik


----------



## NeoRC (12. November 2006)

ja, ich meine so eine Unkrautvernichtungsmaschine. 
sowas: http://i23.ebayimg.com/02/i/01/d3/2e/4e_1_b.JPG

Passen 5 Liter Wasser rein, angemessen Druck hat sich auch und kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## foenfrisur (12. November 2006)

NeoRC schrieb:


> ja, ich meine so eine Unkrautvernichtungsmaschine.
> sowas: http://i23.ebayimg.com/02/i/01/d3/2e/4e_1_b.JPG
> 
> Passen 5 Liter Wasser rein, angemessen Druck hat sich auch und kostet nicht die Welt



hab ich auch....passt  

zur not geht aber auch die badewanne


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (12. November 2006)

joa die gute alte Badewanne ;- )

aber mal eine andere Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt mein Bike gereinigt habe wäre doch son bisschen Pflege bestimmt auch gut oder???

Was sollte ich denn alles so einfetten bzw. einölen damit ich länger was von dne Teilen habe???


----------



## Boy1980HH (12. November 2006)

Keine schlechte Idee, wenn man keinen fest installierten Gartenschlauch besitzt ebend einen "Mobilen Gartenschlauch" nutzen  Und da jetzt Herbst ist bzw. der Winter kurz vor der Tür steht, wird solch ein Teil auch nicht wirklich viel Geld kosten. 

Wieviel Bar Wasserdruck bringen eure Gartenspritze, sind die 3 Bar ausreichend um den Dreck (zwischen den Ritzeln z.B. ) wegzuspülen ?!

Badewanne ist wohl nicht so mein Fall, da ich (nur weil das Fahrrad gereinigt wurde) das den anschließend auch noch sauber machen müsste. Im Sommer vielleicht ok, wo man nur mit bissel "Staub" zu tun hat, aber im Winter bei dem Schlamm/ Dreck lieber nicht ...

Gruss, Maik


----------



## foenfrisur (12. November 2006)

Boy1980HH schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar Wasserdruck bringen eure Gartenspritze, sind die 3 Bar ausreichend um den Dreck (zwischen den Ritzeln z.B. ) wegzuspülen ?!



reicht dicke...


----------



## NeoRC (12. November 2006)

der Druck ist zwar nicht so hoch wie beim Gartenschlauch, aber es reicht


----------



## edvars (13. November 2006)

Wen man ein paar meter zum Bike halten ist eine Hochdruck reiniger keine gefär fur die edlere teile, wie lagern etc.  Die profis machen so hier.

1. Lauräder abmontieren

2. Antrieb entfetten mit Bremsenreiniger oder ähnliches

3. Bike einzeffen mit eine zchwam(Z.bsp mit ein Autowachmittel)

4. Abschpulen mit Hochdruchreiniger

5. Kette öhlen.


----------



## skyline (13. November 2006)

Profis bekommen Ender der Saison aber auchn neues Rad...

cheers, nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (13. November 2006)

Kenne dein Problem, da ich im Wohnheim wohne.
Da gibts leider keine Badewanne (Dusche passt nicht) und da meine Bikes über der Couch hängen, müssen sie zumindest so sauber sein, dass nix tropft / abfällt.

Mein Lösung sieht ähnlich aus wie die vorher genannten.
1. Ein Eimer mit warmen Wasser und einem Tropfen Universalreiniger, ein Schwamm und eine Bürste.
2. So eine 2L-Spritzflasche zum "aufpumpen" von Aldi (glaube 2,99 )

Einfach Bike vorm Wohnheim an ein Straßenschild gelehnt, erst mit Schlamm + Bürste von oben nach unten da meiste beseitigen und hinterher mit der Spritze einmal nachspülen.
Danach das VR und HR ein paarmal anheben und fallenlassen, um das meiste Wasser abzuschütteln und bei Bedarf mit nem Lappen nachwischen.
Zum Abschluss ordentlich Öl auf die Kette und das Bike kann wieder über's Sofa!


----------



## Edith L. (13. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> ....
> Mein Lösung sieht ähnlich aus wie die vorher genannten.
> 1. Ein Eimer mit warmen Wasser und einem Tropfen Universalreiniger, ein Schwamm und eine Bürste.
> .....
> Einfach Bike vorm Wohnheim an ein Straßenschild gelehnt, erst mit Schlamm + Bürste von oben nach unten da meiste beseitigen und hinterher mit der Spritze einmal nachspülen.....



und bloss nicht erwischen lassen! 

Der Druck der Unkrautvernichtungsspritzen ist....naja......aber wirklich besser als nur mit Bürste, Schwamm etc! 
Daher gleich nach dem Biken reinigen, solange der Dreck noch schön feucht/flüssig ist. Nicht erst Antrocknen lassen.


----------



## John Rico (13. November 2006)

Da praktisch kein Schaum entsteht, gabs bisher auch noch keinen Ärger, obwohl schon mehrfach Polizisten an mir vorbeigelaufen sind.
Zum Not kann man sich ja auch ne Ecke suchen und muss es nicht wie ich mitten an ner Kreuzung machen.

Der Druck ist nicht toll, keine Frage. Aber dafür kannst du ohne Sorge überall draufhalten, und um Dreck, Tannennadeln und ähnliches aus Umwerfer und Ritzel rauszuspülen, reicht es allemal.
Und direkt nach der Tour putzen ist klar, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Mache ich immer gleich in den Bikeklamotten, die sind eh schon nass/dreckig.
Muss mich jedesmal etwas zwingen, da die heiße Dusche wartet, aber so bekommt man wirklich alles ganz leicht sauber, dauert ca. 5 Minuten


----------



## Edith L. (13. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> D
> Der Druck ist nicht toll, keine Frage. Aber dafür kannst du ohne Sorge überall draufhalten, und um Dreck, Tannennadeln und ähnliches aus Umwerfer und Ritzel rauszuspülen, reicht es allemal.



Jep, das funktioniert auf jeden Fall gut!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (13. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und direkt nach der Tour putzen ist klar, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
> Mache ich immer gleich in den Bikeklamotten, die sind eh schon nass/dreckig.
> Muss mich jedesmal etwas zwingen, da die heiße Dusche wartet, aber so bekommt man wirklich alles ganz leicht sauber, dauert ca. 5 Minuten




TOP...der Junge war beim BUND und hat gelernt!!!

"Erst die persönliche Ausrüstung, dann der Biker!!!"


----------



## John Rico (14. November 2006)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> TOP...der Junge war beim BUND und hat gelernt!!!
> 
> "Erst die persönliche Ausrüstung, dann der Biker!!!"



Genau, T-5 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (15. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Genau, T-5 ...



Okay...habe nichts gesagt. *grins*


----------



## Sofax (15. November 2006)

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die günstigeren Sprühflaschen gerade das bisschen Druck weniger aufbringen, was ich brauche damit der Dreck gut runtergeht. 
Die gelbe Flasche (5l)mit blauer Schrift hat das bisschen mehr Druck - wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe, kostet die 19,99. Absprühen dann immer gleich nach dem Fahren mit einer Spühlbürste: ich sage euch, TOP!
Die reicht auch für 2 Bikes - oder für die ganz sorgfältige Wäsche eines Fahrrads.


----------



## Sofax (17. November 2006)

"Gloria" ist das!


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Genau, T-5 ...



Und ich dachte das Ding hieß T-34


----------



## crasher-mike (18. November 2006)

Sprühflaschen sind unter dem Strich wahrscheinlich auch ökologischer, weil weniger Wasser verwendet wird, aber hat der wenige Druck nicht den gleichen Effekt, als würde man/frau mit ausreichendem Abstand mit einem Hochdruckreiniger arbeiten ?


----------



## John Rico (19. November 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das Ding hieß T-34



Nein, dass ist doch der T-1000!
Ob der sich auch in ein Mountainbike verwandeln kann?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (19. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist doch der T-1000!
> Ob der sich auch in ein Mountainbike verwandeln kann?



Das wird aber ein ganz schön schweres MTb dann, weil der T-1000 aus Titan besteht und wo nimmt der das Gummi für die Reifen???


----------



## thunderbee04 (24. Februar 2008)

...ich habe das gleiche Problem, keine Möglichkeit an einen normalen Wasserschlauch ran zu kommen. Ich werde dann auch mal in den Baumarkt fahren und mir so eine Gartenspritze besorgen.


----------



## crasher-mike (28. Februar 2008)

Als ich nicht die Möglichkeit hatte das Rad per Gartenschlauch zu reiningen, habe ich das Rad soweit vom Hochdruckreiniger weggestellt, dass dort nur noch eine zumutbare Wassermenge ankam, oder das Rad gegen eine Wand gelehnt und den Strahl des Hochdruckreiningers in einem spitzen Winkel gegen die Wand gehalten; funktioniert auch.


----------

